# Welche Lady fährt Cannodale Scarlet 1



## buechner (22. November 2013)

Wer kann mir von seinen Erfahrungen mit Cannondale Scarlet berichten?

Ich denke ich brauche einen S-Rahmen bei 1,64cm und kurzen Beinen.

Für freundliche Rückmeldungen bin ich dankbar

Gruß

Anne


----------



## aquarius-biker (24. November 2013)

Hi,
ich bin zwar kein Lady, aber schreibe mal für meine Frau, sie fährt das Bike seit fast 2 Jahren, 2012er Modell. Bei 1,60 hat sie sich für die Größe Petit entschieden, mit verhältnismäßig kurzen Beinen war da die Überstandshöhe noch gut.
Ist mittlerweile ihr Lieblings-Bike, damit hat sie sich fahrtechnisch auch nochmal weiterentwickelt, das Bike gibt ungemein Sicherheit.
Ist leider etwas schwer ca.14 kg mit Variostütze, das scheint aber nichts zu machen, da sie sich auf der Geometrie einfach perfekt fühlt und durch die Federwegverstellung hinten auch noch unterstützt wird. Im Elevate Mode(nur 90mm Federweg mit weniger SAG) geht das Bike Super bergauf, da wippt kaum was und dennoch werden Unebenheiten gut aufgesaugt, technisches bergauf gefühlt besser als das vorherige 120mm Fully. Und um Flow-Mode bergab ist das Bike ebenso genial.
Grüße 
Aquarius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buechner (24. November 2013)

Vielen Dank, ich denke ich nehme das Rad, das klingt doch sehr gut.


----------



## Versace14 (26. November 2013)

I am come a cross to your site and found it according to my need and demand.


----------



## Norts (26. November 2013)

Ich bin 1,60 gross und hatte mich auch mal sehr für das Scarlet interessiert und hatte es fast in petit bestellt. Zum Glück war es nicht mehr verfügbar, denn ich konnte in den Alpen diesen Sommer ein Größe grösser testgefahren, das passte mir ganz gut. In petit wärs wirklich zu klein gewesen. 
Allerdings: Ich habe jetzt das Claymore in small und es passt super geil und ich würde jetzt nicht mehr das Scarlet haben wollen. Es ist sehr fraulich und auch irgendwie klein und schmal. Ich mags eher deftig. Bei einem Frauen-Wochenende waren alle nicht so an meinem Bike interessiert, wei so kräftig ist. Klar, habe mich an das fette Claymore gewöhnt, aber ich würde nicht mehr tauschen wollen. Was ich daraus gelernt habe: NIEMALS ein Bike bestellen ohne es vorher probegefahren zu haben. Echt. Ich wollte sehr viel Geld in die Hand nehmen und hätte es bereut. Der Händler hat beschworen, dass Petit für mich passend wäre. Ich glaube das nicht. Es ist wirklich winzig.


----------



## aquarius-biker (26. November 2013)

Probefahren sollte auf jedenfall Pflicht sein,konnte meine Frau damals auch.
Nur so kann man sein persönliches Wohlempfinden erfahren.
Es war aber eigentlich vorher schon klar,  dass für sie Petit passen müsste, da die Geometriedaten in Petit sehr ähnlich zu denen ihres alten Bikes waren, ein Safire in Größe S. So unterschiedlich gestalten die Hersteller die Rahmengrössen.


----------



## buechner (27. November 2013)

Das sind wirklich ganz tolle Hinweise. Ich werde am Freitag zur Probe sitzen und fahren können und werde dann gerne berichten. Vielen Dank also schon mal. Anne


----------



## LANDOs (27. November 2013)

Hallo

meine Freundin hatte zur Probe das Cannondale Scarlet 2013 in 43,2 cm , also Größe S. Sie hat 1,60 cm eine Schrittlänge von 69 cm. Nach kurzer Zeit hat Sie das Bike wieder zurück gehen lassen, da zu groß und zu schwer. 

Jetzt fährt sie ein wesentlich leichteres (weniger als 11 kg bei Größe S)und besser zu Ihrer Körpergöße passendes Rose Crystal Stoke 6 in schwarz matt, welches gerade noch einmal 450 Euro runter gesetzt wurde:



http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-crystal-stoke-6-2013/aid:583448


----------

